# Creepy crawly show



## CREEPY CRAWLY (Mar 9, 2012)

‎"IT'S BACK!!!"

THE CREEPY CRAWLY SHOW

Sunday 1st July

11am-4pm. 

Stockport Masonic Guild Hall,
Wellington Road South (A6), Stockport, SK1 3AU.

Refreshments and Bar

Table Bookings/Info: 07846772568

Traders/Breeders offering: Tarantulas, Spiders, Scorpions, Millipedes, Centipedes, Stick Insects, Bugs, Beetles, Praying Mantis, Cockroaches, Giant Snails, Butterflies, Moths, Equipment, Books, Foods, Accessories, Displays and Carnivorous Plants.

Facebook Group and Website to follow.


----------



## babyjo84 (Feb 27, 2012)

Im gonna be there! Hopefully pick up another T or 2, keeping my eyes peeled for a giant African millipede too 

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

*re*

Is this show as big as the BTS show? will there be plenty there? wanting scolopendra's.


----------



## CREEPY CRAWLY (Mar 9, 2012)

Announcement from organisers:

It is with regret that we have had to postpone The Creepy Crawly Show. Unfortunately we just weren't able to get enough trade stands/breeders in time (display's weren't a problem) - despite sending out over a hundred emails and forty old fashioned letters, we only received interest for 11 tables - which made the event not financially viable. Now we have laid the foundations we will be running the event once we have secured more support from the commercial sector (breeders/traders) - The Creepy Crawly Show will be back rest assured! We will be keeping the facebook group page open to allow all interested parties a chance to discuss any future events - all further announcements will be made on there.


----------



## Frosty2532 (Nov 30, 2010)

CREEPY CRAWLY said:


> Announcement from organisers:
> 
> It is with regret that we have had to postpone The Creepy Crawly Show. Unfortunately we just weren't able to get enough trade stands/breeders in time (display's weren't a problem) - despite sending out over a hundred emails and forty old fashioned letters, we only received interest for 11 tables - which made the event not financially viable. Now we have laid the foundations we will be running the event once we have secured more support from the commercial sector (breeders/traders) - The Creepy Crawly Show will be back rest assured! We will be keeping the facebook group page open to allow all interested parties a chance to discuss any future events - all further announcements will be made on there.


Hi, can you also please post info on this forum as not all of us are on Facebook; I would be interested in booking tables but depends when you have the show in the year.


----------

